# كم تمنيت انا اتشاجر مع الهى ؟



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2010)

كم تمنيت انا اتشاجر مع الهى ؟

اتصارع معه فى صلاتى

اطلب منه ما يحله لى

فهو ابى

وربى والهى

استمر فى صلاتى

حتى يستمع لى

اركع وابكى بدموع غزيره

حتى يتم سماع صلاتى

فانى خاطئ

وذنوبى كثير

ملئت الارض باكملها

وليس غيره يغفر الخطايا

فارحمنى يا الهى

فانى عبد ومن صنع يديك

انى لن اترقك حتى تقبل توبتى

وتقول لى مغفوره لك خطايك

فاثامى اصبحتى شئ تقيل على كتفى

لا استطيع السير بيها

فارحمنى واقبل توبتى

وتعال وارفع انى خطاياى

احملها من على ظهرى

لان ظهرى انحنى ووصل الى الارض

اصبحت بمستوه الارض

ويمكن اقل منه

من كثرة اثامى

لقد مارست جميع انوع الخطايه

وانت قولت حتى الشتامون لا يدخل ملكون السماوات

فانى اصبحت اذن من العذاره الجاهلات

اللذين لم يكون مع زيت يكفى مصابحنا

اما انا فانى لما اشترى الزيت من الاساس

استمريت فى السير فى الظلام

من مولدى حتى هذه اللحظه

لم اترك يا الهى حتى تقبلنى

فانا بدونك لا شئ

انى ادرك هذا

ولكن ليس لى القدرا

الخلاص من هذه القيود

التى احاطت بى من عدو الخير ابليس

انى القيود غطت جسمى بالكامل

ماعدا فمى

اللذى اتكلم بى الان اليك

فارسل ملاكى الحارس حتى يفك قيود

وينتشلنى من الظلام

التى اوقعت نفسى فيها باردتى

فانى لم اترقك

ساتصارع معك حتى تقبلنى

حتى تقول لى تعالى الى حضنى

ياربى انى اعلم انك

فاتح يديك لكل خاطى واثيم

حتى ياتى اليك

ولكن انى غير هؤلاء

فان هؤلاء لهم القدر على السير

حتى الوصول الليك

واللقاء انفسهم فى حضنك

اما انا فغيرهم

فخطاياى قيدتنى

منعتنى من السير او الحركه

فارجوك يا اللهى تعالى انت اليا

تعالى وانزع قيودى

فانت من قتل الموت وانتصر على الشيطان

وانت ايضاً خالقى وعرف ضعفى

فانى ضعيف بطبيعتى

وقوتى فيك انت يا خالق الكون

قوتى فيك انت يا عالم الغيوب

قوتى فيك انت يا فاحص الكلى والقلب

قوتى فى الضعف تكمل معك انت يا الهى

فانى اعوم كل ليلى فراشى

مش كترة ذنوبى

فانى انتظر الان قدومك اليا

انى فى انتظارك يا الهى

انى فى انتظارك يا احن حبيب​
منقوووووول
​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يوليو 2010)

*رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة يا تاسونى
أشكــــــــــــــرك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم.
*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (11 يوليو 2010)

_جميلة جداااااااااااا يا تاسونى بجد روعة جدا

ميرسى ليكى يا جميلة ربنا يباركك ​_


----------



## kalimooo (12 يوليو 2010)

روووووووووعة التأمل يا تاسوني

جزيل الشكر لمجهودك القيم

سلام الرب معك


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (12 يوليو 2010)

*me toooo​*


----------



## tasoni queena (14 يوليو 2010)

*



رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة يا تاسونى
أشكــــــــــــــرك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم.
​



أنقر للتوسيع...



شكرا ليك ابو تربو لردك الجميل*​


----------



## ابو لهب (14 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> كم تمنيت انا اتشاجر مع الهى ؟
> 
> اتصارع معه فى صلاتى
> 
> ...




شكرا كثيرا لهذة الكلمات الجميلة والتي تصل الى القلب  :Love_Letter_Send:

Thank you so much for the beautiful words that reach to the heart

Tak en meget nemlig denne smukke ord, når til hjertet

Tack så mycket för de vackra orden som når in i hjärtat

そんなに心に達する美しい言葉をありがとう

Большое вам спасибо за прекрасные слова, которые достигают сердца


----------



## happy angel (14 يوليو 2010)

> *فانت من قتل الموت وانتصر على الشيطان
> 
> وانت ايضاً خالقى وعرف ضعفى
> 
> ...




*بجد انا احتارت اقتبس ايه ولا ايه؟
ميرسى خالص ياقمر
بنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 يوليو 2010)

تأمل جميل جدا شكرا الرب يباركك

فكرتنى بالترنيمه

ترنيمة ما لم تُبارِكني

القرار:

ما لم تباركني ربي لن أطلقك لن أتركك
بل هاك قلبي سيدي كي تمتلكه للأبد

* يا سيدي ربي المعين يا من وعدت يا أمين
أرجو بدالة البنين حقق لي وعدك الثمين

* قد قلت لن تتركني حتى تمم الوعد
أيضا أنا لن أتركك لن أطلقك لن أتركك

* بحق فادي الحنون بحق جنبه المطعون
بحق من ذاق المنون لن أطلقك لن أتركك

* حتى إذا مال النهار سيبقى قلبي في انتظار
ما لم تباركني ربي لن أطلقك لن أتركك

* ولو قضيت ليلتي أجاهد في خلوتي
ما لم تباركني ربي لن أطلقك لن أتركك


​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 يوليو 2010)

> _جميلة جداااااااااااا يا تاسونى بجد روعة جدا
> 
> ميرسى ليكى يا جميلة ربنا يباركك _​




شكرا اكليل لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يوليو 2010)

> روووووووووعة التأمل يا تاسوني
> 
> جزيل الشكر لمجهودك القيم
> 
> سلام الرب معك


 
شكرا كليمووو لردك الجميل​​​​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (19 يوليو 2010)

> ياربى انى اعلم انك
> 
> فاتح يديك لكل خاطى واثيم
> 
> ...


ياااه شجار جميل بجد
مرسي​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أغسطس 2010)

> me toooo


 
اتشاااجر
​شكرا مينا لردك الجميل​


----------



## DODY2010 (20 أغسطس 2010)

كلها جميله ورائعه ربنا يباركك


----------



## ابو لهب (21 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا كثيرا لهذة الكلمات الجميلة والتي تصل الى القلب

Thank you so much for the beautiful words that reach to the heart

Tak en meget nemlig denne smukke ord, når til hjertet

Tack så mycket för de vackra orden som når in i hjärtat

そんなに心に達する美しい言葉をありがとう

Большое вам спасибо за прекрасные слова, которые достигают сердца


ابو لهب   :Love_Letter_Open: :download:


----------



## minatosaaziz (21 أغسطس 2010)

كلمات جميلة مستوحاة في اغلبها من الكتاب المقدس.واهم حاجة انها فكرتني بيعقوب لما مسك في ربنا وقال له لن اتركك ان لم تباركني . فعلا احنا محتاجين الارادة الجميلة دي في حياتنا الروحية .


----------



## tasoni queena (7 سبتمبر 2010)

> شكرا كثيرا لهذة الكلمات الجميلة والتي تصل الى القلب :love_letter_send:
> 
> Thank you so much for the beautiful words that reach to the heart
> 
> ...


 
شكرا ابو لهب

لكلمات الشكر الجميلة دى

اللى مستحقهاش​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 سبتمبر 2010)

> *بجد انا احتارت اقتبس ايه ولا ايه؟
> ميرسى خالص ياقمر
> بنا يفرح قلبك*​


 
مبسوطة لان الموضوع عجبك

شكرا مامتى لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 سبتمبر 2010)

> تأمل جميل جدا شكرا الرب يباركك
> 
> فكرتنى بالترنيمه
> 
> ...


 
*شكرا استاذ نهيسى لردك الجميل*

*وعلى كلمات الترنيمة اللى بحبها جداا*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 سبتمبر 2010)

> ياااه شجار جميل بجد
> مرسي


 
شكرا بنوتة لردك الجميل

ربنا يباركك​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 سبتمبر 2010)

> كلها جميله ورائعه ربنا يباركك


 
شكرا دودى لردك الرائع

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 سبتمبر 2010)

> كلمات جميلة مستوحاة في اغلبها من الكتاب المقدس.واهم حاجة انها فكرتني بيعقوب لما مسك في ربنا وقال له لن اتركك ان لم تباركني . فعلا احنا محتاجين الارادة الجميلة دي في حياتنا الروحية


 
فعلا نحتاج لارادة

شكرا مينا لردك الرائع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 سبتمبر 2010)

روووووووعه يا تاسونى 
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 سبتمبر 2010)

> روووووووعه يا تاسونى
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
*الاروع هو ردك الجميل*

*شكرا ليك كوكو*​​​​


----------



## كاتيا حرب (10 سبتمبر 2010)

جميل جدا


----------



## tasoni queena (10 سبتمبر 2010)

> جميل جدا


 
*ردك هو الاجمل يا كاتيا*
​*شكرا ليكى*​​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (10 سبتمبر 2010)

رووووووووووعة بجد
كلمات جميلة جدااا
مرسي ليكي يا قمر
واحلى تقييم​


----------



## Bent Christ (10 سبتمبر 2010)

_ايه الكلام الجامد ده يا تاسونى ​_


----------



## tasoni queena (10 سبتمبر 2010)

> رووووووووووعة بجد
> كلمات جميلة جدااا
> مرسي ليكي يا قمر
> واحلى تقييم​


 
*شكرا الملكة العراقية لردك الجميل*

*والتقيييم*​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 سبتمبر 2010)

> ايه الكلام الجامد ده يا تاسونى


 
شكرا مارين يا قمر
​لردك الجميل​


----------

